# download music to sd memory card



## toering808 (Apr 24, 2006)

hi,

i have been trying to download music from my computer to a 256 mb transflash sd memory card. i have tried to reformat the card, but was unsucessful. can't think of any thig else. oh yeah the card is used for a samsung t809 t-mobile phone. another thing is that i have downloaded music and video from a computer that uses windows.

don't know why.

toering.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 24, 2006)

First, I'd suggest formatting the card on the mobile phone. That way, you can be sure that whatever file system the card is formatted with, it should be supported by the phone.

Secondly, when you put the card in the reader does it appear as a drive on your Mac's desktop?

You should then be dragging the MP3 song files you want onto that drive. Is that what you are doing?


----------



## toering808 (Apr 25, 2006)

yes that is what i do but it disappears and when i check the file the file is nowhere.

toering


----------



## toering808 (Apr 25, 2006)

yes that is what i do but it disappears and when i check the file the file is nowhere.

toering


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you tried another card reader?


----------

